# Electrical coverings?



## Ajm3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello all, just wondering what you use to cover the electrical components when hosing the engine down?

Cheers


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

A carrier bag is suffice for me in some cases if and when needed.

I light blast is ok over electrical components, avoid direct jet blast but to be on the safe side, wrap up anything with a carrier bag:thumb:


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Like he said ;-)


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. Most stuff gets wet in certain weather anyway.


----------



## raikky (Apr 30, 2013)

Exacty. Cover the alternator. Engines get water n crap all over them in the rain. You could wrap connectiona in foil but I dont.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Carrier bags, cling wrap...Masking or duct tape over certain sensors especially on old cars poor condition harness is also worth a thought.


----------

